# advantage arms 1911 22 mag question



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I just bought a new advantage arms 1911 commander rimfire conversion kit for plinking and practice with my sig C3 1911. Does anyone know if the ProMag 22LR 10 Round Polymer magazine made for Kimber, Marvel, and Iver Johnson 1911 Conversions work with the advantage arms 1911 22 conversion kit? Also, are there any other mags that will fir the kit other than the advantage arms mags? Thanks.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Problem solved, the GSG 22-1911 mags work great with the kit. They are metal (more durable) and easier to load.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, the Sig Sauer 1911-22 mags are made by GSG and work fine.


----------

